# Wonderful story about a 30 year old Maxima



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For anyone who likes Nissans this is a great read about life and a great old car.

This Love Affair With A 1987 Nissan Maxima Has Lasted 27 Years


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice story. Some good words of wisdom.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

He must have a long-lost, unknown twin, this side of the Appalachians ...


Thanks for posting this Quad. 


Next time I'm in Nashville, will have to try to look him up ...

and see what he thinks when he sees about another '87 parking right next to his ...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Make sure you take a picture, and maybe even write a song about the meeting!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Written 250+, but never about cars. Hmmm ... will have to remedy that ...


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

Wonderful story!


----------

